

Google's free beer and 'big-ass' barbies - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/googles-free-beer-and-bigass-barbies/2008/03/23/1206206979578.html

======
wmf
Note: "barbies" is Aussie for "barbecues". That headline really confused me
for a minute.

------
Tichy
"The fat found in fish helps make the cell membranes round the brain more
elastic and more able to absorb nutrients easily"

The world of dieting scams apparently is really unbelievably fucked up.

~~~
dejb
Yes your diet makes absolutely no difference to the way your body or mind
works. Just keep loading those cheeseburgers in mate.

------
hyperlogic
What? Is Google is now offering "stripper services" to their employees? Now
that's a perc I'd sign up for.

------
sohail
Cue imitations that don't get it.

------
paulsb
"I like big butts and I can not lie; You other brothers can't deny.."

C'mon, everybody join in...

....oh, wait, they were talking about food...damn it!

